# Kids gone wild, Denmarks "real" education system!



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Think I have stumbled upon Gold!! The answer to a few of the world's problems! I dont know about you guys? But most kids these days(god bless em) are a bunch of pussies!
In Denmark, they teach you bushcraft in kindergarden!! Yes you read that correctly, these kids are 4yrs old and make ferrel kid look like he was raised by the Clintons!

What's the deal with those 'wild' Danish kids? - The Local


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

That's awesome. I bring my kids out with me slot they are getting pretty good with 22's .soon 4/10 then every thing .


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Anyone else thought at first it would be something like, "How to teach kids to dress for the season" or "How to treat females equally"?

Not sure why I thought this, I figured, Western Europe, Scandinavian(maybe not technically but close), near Germany.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I remember one class, 7th grade maybe, part of it was etiquette. We even had a formal dinner. Dressed nice, learned which utensil to use for which course, stood up when a girl got up or came to the table. I wonder if things like that are still taught. I doubt it in most schools.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> I remember one class, 7th grade maybe, part of it was etiquette. We even had a formal dinner. Dressed nice, learned which utensil to use for which course, stood up when a girl got up or came to the table. I wonder if things like that are still taught. I doubt it in most schools.


I used to eat my chilli with a fork, I've since found the spoon got everything in the bottom of the bowl! Never did figure out the really small spoon and fork! Perhaps it's for the sliver of high end cheese cake they serve at them fancy joints!! You know the ones where you have to hit up a Carl's Jr on the way home from "dinner"


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

For a while after boot camp, I ate everything with a spoon. I was just trying to make a point about being taught etiquette at a young age, unlike the heathens of today.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> For a while after boot camp, I ate everything with a spoon. I was just trying to make a point about being taught etiquette at a young age, unlike the heathens of today.


I knew what you were sayin! 
heathens is rite!!


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

We need this kind of young education in the USA....but the unfortunately, the Nanny State would NEVER allow for such dangerous activity.

Funny, when I was growing up, we climbed trees without helmets, rode skateboards without knee pads, played cowboys and Indians, didn't have "size" limitations, etc... And despite that, I still have all my limbs, no surgeries, a few stitches, but just fine.

We're growing generations of pussies who are more concerned about micro-aggressions and trigger warnings than LIVING!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> We need this kind of young education in the USA....but the unfortunately, the Nanny State would NEVER allow for such dangerous activity.
> 
> Funny, when I was growing up, we climbed trees without helmets, rode skateboards without knee pads, played cowboys and Indians, didn't have "size" limitations, etc... And despite that, I still have all my limbs, no surgeries, a few stitches, but just fine.
> 
> We're growing generations of pussies who are more concerned about micro-aggressions and trigger warnings than LIVING!


Yeah its pretty easy to Integrate kids into the nanny state when they 
Are scared of everything! Most kids don't know how to approach danger or how to react to it other than running away from everything! I doubt I could ever approach the city with an idea like this!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Did you see the kid with the eyepatch? I guess swinging from trees and whittling with a Bowie knife has it's perils. This is why my people ruled Europe during the dark ages and found America long before Columbus finally came. They may have even found another Viking settlement 400 miles further inland. Skol!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Did you see the kid with the eyepatch? I guess swinging from trees and whittling with a Bowie knife has it's perils. This is why my people ruled Europe during the dark ages and found America long before Columbus finally came. They may have even found another Viking settlement 400 miles further inland. Skol!


He got the eye patch when he poked himself with childrens scissors back when he was in public school :/


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good find, jro1. That's how I grew up. Without constant supervision, free to get hurt. How can you be expected to understand gravity, acceleration, friction, or rotational momentum if you've never seen a freakin' ball bounce! You've got to internalize real-world interactions at a young age. No wonder computer-educated kids in the US do so poorly in math.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

When we were kids, mom packed a backpack with lunch for my brothers and I, and we would leave the house by 8am saturday morning with fishing rods, pellet guns etc etc, you came home when the street lights came on! We built fires, we gutted our fish with dad's old fillet knife, if you busted your self up, band aids and arm casts were merits of courage!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Yep, us too. We fished by the untreated sewage outfall. Today, kids around here can opt out of what was once compulsory gym class.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I wonder if we see one of them on the season of "Alone"?

I thought I heard someone yelling Caaarl in the background.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

All paid for with 75% taxation.

Yippeee!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks like my grandchildren on a typical weekend.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> All paid for with 75% taxation.
> 
> Yippeee!


Look at the byproduct coming out of the lower taxed countries! 
But I know what your sayin....


----------

